# Hookeriaceae moss?



## jayo (Sep 21, 2016)

It's a slow growing moss that grows into attractive clumps that are easily broken apart to separate. The interior of the clumps get dark (no light), and the tips stay green as they grow. I've tried growing mine at the substrate level (wedged into empty spaces, not tied to anything) and tied to a manzanita branch near the top of my tank. Substrate level is medium light, the branch was in high light, both with good flow. Both grew, but the substrate level clump did a lot better for me.

Here is a small clump (maybe 1" across) in front of my largest clump (maybe 3" across). You can see the green exterior and dark interior. I think it produces a nice effect.


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

That is beautiful indeed, thanks for posting it. 



I like the idea of using it to fill in the cracks between rocks, but do you think it might be a bit big for a nano?


----------



## jayo (Sep 21, 2016)

I think it would be great in a nano. It grows slowly, so it is very manageable. Probably the most annoying thing about it is that the clump is pretty fragile - most of my clumplets are from accidentally breaking a bit off the main clump.


----------

